# Can anybody help me with pricing?



## TaylorBoi (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a friend who has an opportunity coming up but doesn't know what to charge the client. The client wants a total of 25 pictures edited, shot in 10 different locations over the span of 2 months. I struggle with pricing as well and didn't have a clue of what he should charge. Are there any good guides out there?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2014)

What kind of pictures? 

We charge $200 for portraits up to 10 pictures. One location.  $25 per extra person or additional picture on disk. Prints are al a carte pricing based on size.


----------



## RunJZ (Mar 27, 2014)

I would suggest charging a base price that would be the norm for shooting one day with a few changes of clothes and then calculate a setting fee for each additional days of shooting. Regardless of the number of edits the client wants, you are now taking time spent on days that could be occupied by a full priced shoot. Unless the person is coming to your friend, gas and time will be used with each days shoot. Only to collect 10 edits over two months. 

IMO, those edits become far more valuable because of what is being asked.


----------



## TaylorBoi (Mar 27, 2014)

@pixmedic A bunch of portraits. Sorry for not specifying that in the first post. My friend now has a general idea of what to charge. Thanks for the info



RunJZ said:


> I would suggest charging a base price that would be the norm for shooting one day with a few changes of clothes and then calculate a setting fee for each additional days of shooting. Regardless of the number of edits the client wants, you are now taking time spent on days that could be occupied by a full priced shoot. Unless the person is coming to your friend, gas and time will be used with each days shoot. Only to collect 10 edits over two months.
> 
> IMO, those edits become far more valuable because of what is being asked.



Got it. Thanks for the information


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2014)

~$1500


----------



## KmH (Mar 27, 2014)

It will depend on what the photos will be used for.

Commercial use has a different business and pricing model from photography done for personal use.


----------

